# New IPO2



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Miss LB is now Firien zu Treuen Händen IPO2 KKL B/HOT. She earned her IPO2 over the last two days with a 85-98-92P 275. She also took high in trial, high obedience, high IPO2.
Tracking (85) was not up to her normal performance. She had been off in tracking all week so I knew we had a problem going in. Most stressful track I have ever run.
She was ON in obedience (98 pts) though I felt klutzy and cost her one point while she cost the other. Only my second V (excellent) score in obedience so that was quite a thrill. 
In protection (92) she thought she should bother the helper a lot (put her feet on him) and was a bit dirty after two bites, but the secondary obedience that we had worked so hard on was excellent. 
So, some things to fix before our three (probably next year), but I am happy with my ugly little grey dog.








More pictures as soon as I have them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Huzzah! those are scores to be proud of, even tracking. We all have off days.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow! great scores! Fantastic! Congratulations!


:congratulations:


Lee


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Way to go! Nicely done!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations. High in trial is always nice. Was it at your club?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Way to go and great scores!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

way to go Lisa and Miss LB


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations Lisa & LB!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That was an awesome day!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

98 on obedience wow! Great job, congratulations!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ugly little grey dog my foot! Lol. Big Congatulations to both of you! Btw, I sometimes call my boy "ugly face" in Italian. Haha.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Steve Strom said:


> Congratulations. High in trial is always nice. Was it at your club?


Yes, my club. Never thought that would happen with how many exceptional teams are in this club. I was positive my friend doing her 3 would take HIT.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Exceptional scores, well done!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big BIG congrats!! :toasting:


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice!....If people had a clue the amount of work ( training) it takes to get IPO2 with those scores, they would be surprised....nice job!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

cliffson1 said:


> Nice!....If people had a clue the amount of work ( training) it takes to get IPO2 with those scores, they would be surprised....nice job!


I think people have a clue. They may not have experience with getting a dog to trial, but they know and can appreciate how much work had to have gone into it.


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some know. Some don't. I am extremely lucky to have a club that trains a LOT because the club is filled with people that know the work involved. I wish I could do regionals, but even if I didn't have some personal issues preventing it, I know that 4 weeks isn't enough time to get where I want to be to do my 3. 

I train a lot, but this is a very good dog. It takes both.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> I think people have a clue. They may not have experience with getting a dog to trial, but they know and can appreciate how much work had to have gone into it.


Steve, you are lucky to live in a different world than I. I deal with LE folks, AKC obedience folks, and many many pet people with problems with their dogs....and most don't know what IPO is and even the dog people training dogs in obedience or rally, or herding don't know anymore than the name itself.&#55358;&#56631;*♀
Anyway, I don't want to get off track....this is very nice Lisa and well deserved, for as I tell my grandson often....you got to put the work in!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Lisa!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some photos from the trial. Hopefully there will be more.


----------

